# How can you make cats....



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

get along? Flame isn't neutered. Jelly is. They get along, sleep, play, eat together. But then they get really rough fighting. Not just playing. We're talkin Flame scratches Jelly's eyes. Jelly's declawed, as his sister is. Flame is scared of Kissy. Why fight with Jelly so much?


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm not sure you can get cats to do anything they don't want to do -- that's why we love them so much. I got lucky. I have three cats; 2 neutered males and 1 spayed female. They all get along great and rarely do I hear a hiss from them.

However, a friend of mine had two cats that didn't get along until the kitten turned about 1 1/2 yrs old. They constantly fought and only now do they play together. But, what he did (and not sure I agree with it) was when they would start fighting he put the aggressive one (which was the younger cat) in another room for awhile until he calmed down. He did this throughout each day as the cats fought. He did this for many months and now it seems to have worked because they both get along beautifully.

Have you considered neutering your other male cat. In my opinion, that may help. Also, you didn't say the ages of the cats. Sometimes an older cat just doesn't want to deal w/a younger cat.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I would suggest neutering your male cat. There are health benefits but there are also behavioral benefits as well, especially with males. I really think if you get him neutered all will be much better.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I'm not sure you can get cats to do anything they don't want to do -- that's why we love them so much. I got lucky. I have three cats; 2 neutered males and 1 spayed female. They all get along great and rarely do I hear a hiss from them.
> 
> However, a friend of mine had two cats that didn't get along until the kitten turned about 1 1/2 yrs old. They constantly fought and only now do they play together. But, what he did (and not sure I agree with it) was when they would start fighting he put the aggressive one (which was the younger cat) in another room for awhile until he calmed down. He did this throughout each day as the cats fought. He did this for many months and now it seems to have worked because they both get along beautifully.
> 
> Have you considered neutering your other male cat. In my opinion, that may help. Also, you didn't say the ages of the cats. Sometimes an older cat just doesn't want to deal w/a younger cat.


Flame (the trouble maker) is the younger cat. Jelly and Kissy are litter mates and are almost 2 (april). I would love to get Flame neutered and have been telling my husband that for months now. But unfortunately with hubby, the cat can wait and other things are more important, but yes, Flame is going to get neutered. I prefer neutered because then he'll stop spraying in my house and he'll get a fluffier. I don't know why but every male cat I've seen is fluffier (thicker fur) after their neutered lol.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

If you look into clinics that may help you. Clinics out here will neuter cats for around $30-$40 depending on the place. Also you can look into your local Humane Society for discount spays/neuters as well.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> If you look into clinics that may help you. Clinics out here will neuter cats for around $30-$40 depending on the place. Also you can look into your local Humane Society for discount spays/neuters as well.


I agree w/BoxerMommie. I don't know if money is an issure but if it is (or not) you could check out clinics in your area. In my county they will spay/neuter one animal per household free. That to me is wonderful! 

It's usually the younger cat who causes all the "trouble." :biggrin: (Ain't that the truth!!!!) My younger cat (1 yr. old male) just tears around the house and goes straight at my other two (brother & sister 4 year old cats). They have pretty much learned to ignore it or they all start running around. I think it's hilarious to watch. Not sure how old Flame is but I believe, in time, he will grow out of alot of his kittenish ways. (AND, IMO, NEUTERING WILL HELP THIS PROCESS!) (And, will help w/the spraying too.) 

Just a thought/observation: Did you introduce your cats slowly? My cats were introduced slowly to each other and IMO I think that's why they get along so well. However, two of my friends (different households) who have multiple cats just kind of "threw" them all together and they both have had problems w/their cats. 

I forgot to ask... is Flame declawed?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

No Flame isn't declawed. Kissy and Jelly were rescues and they came that way. Flame is the only surviving kitten of my deceased cat, Lily. She had a bad blood infection from being shot (she was also a rescue). Flame is almost a year old. March 12th is his birthday. 

Money isn't the issue right now but to hubby there's a lot more things to be done before worrying about cats fighting and spraying my couches...I think he doesn't care because HE doesn't have to scrub the cushions. Not to knock hubby or anything, he just doesn't like cats. 

Yes, I introduce all my animals slowly because I have so many. The two new cats stayed in my bedroom/bathroom area for about 2 weeks before I dared let them start wandering. Mostly because they are strickly indoor cats and I didn't want them to dart outdoors. And that whole time Flame would only meet them a time or two a day. Plus he was a lot smaller too. I believe Flame was only 2-3 months old when we got Kissy and Jelly.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I agree w/BoxerMommie. I don't know if money is an issure but if it is (or not) you could check out clinics in your area. In my county they will spay/neuter one animal per household free. That to me is wonderful!
> 
> It's usually the younger cat who causes all the "trouble." :biggrin: (Ain't that the truth!!!!) My younger cat (1 yr. old male) just tears around the house and goes straight at my other two (brother & sister 4 year old cats). They have pretty much learned to ignore it or they all start running around. I think it's hilarious to watch. Not sure how old Flame is but I believe, in time, he will grow out of alot of his kittenish ways. (AND, IMO, NEUTERING WILL HELP THIS PROCESS!) (And, will help w/the spraying too.)
> 
> ...


I will say I just threw my cats together and all three got along famously, the 2 I have left (one died in 2007) get along wonderfully still, sleep together, bathe each other, play together, they're best buds. Both male, both around the same age, but they have both always been neutered since I've had them.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> I will say I just threw my cats together and all three got along famously, the 2 I have left (one died in 2007) get along wonderfully still, sleep together, bathe each other, play together, they're best buds. Both male, both around the same age, but they have both always been neutered since I've had them.


(I'm sorry you lost one of your cats :frown I have had no experience w/throwing cats together and as we all know cats have their own unique personalities. Either they will get along or they won't. For me, I just like to introduce new animals to a large household of animals slowly. I have 3 cats and 2 dogs and this has worked for me. 


Rockymtsweetie82: For the most part it sounds like your cats do get along. Testosterone is a big factor in male cat aggression (the fighting). Males commonly fight for territory. Neutering may likely eliminate this behavior in Flame. And, according to what I've read, it should be done before he reachs a year old. So since he's a year old, now would be the time to do it. Do you have places in your house where they can have their own space i.e., perches or cat trees? This may help too. But I believe the bottom line is neutering! 


When I decided to add more cats to my bunch, I picked up a book at PetSmart. (I'm a reader and love to get my answers in books too. I know someone else may not like the book, but it helped me and it has a section on aggression which I believe may give you some of the answers you are looking for.) I read alot of books but liked this one the best and it isn't a long book. The book is "cat vs. cat" by Pam Johnson-Bennett. According to the title she is a feline behaviorist for whatever that's worth. Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh yeah there's definitely tons of hiding spaces and perches for them. Also, Flame goes outside early dusk and is out until morning. If I don't do that, he urinates EVERYWHERE and it takes me days to get the smell out. I will be neutering. At least I know now this is probably the biggest issue. Cuz like I said they do everything together, just get into spats so much and with Flame having claws and Jelly doesn't, well, Jelly gets hurt more lol.


----------



## Plymouth2009 (Feb 1, 2009)

You may look at your multicat household as one happy family; you love your cats equally and feel there shouldn't be any reason for fighting or squabbling. Many people believe cats to be solitary creatures. The social communities in the feline world vary, from very independent ferals who hunt and live alone to domesticated indoor cats who share very close quarters. In an outdoor environment, a cat's socialness will depend mostly on the availability of food and shelter. Some femals in a colony may form communal nests and nure one another's kittens. In multicat homes the cats may only tolerate on another, or some cats in the hierarchy may form very close bonds. Although there is a general hierarchy in your cat household, it's not a pecking order forever set in stone. I think of the feline hierarchy as the rungs of a ladder. Mounting behaviors in altered cats, whether between males or females, is often a dominance display. How a cat interacts with you doesn't influence his rank in the hierarchy. What determines a cat's place in the hierarchy? If you are breeding your cat or have found yourself with a pregnant female, socializing young kittens is very important.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Plymouth2009 said:


> You may look at your multicat household as one happy family; you love your cats equally and feel there shouldn't be any reason for fighting or squabbling. Many people believe cats to be solitary creatures. The social communities in the feline world vary, from very independent ferals who hunt and live alone to domesticated indoor cats who share very close quarters. In an outdoor environment, a cat's socialness will depend mostly on the availability of food and shelter. Some femals in a colony may form communal nests and nure one another's kittens. In multicat homes the cats may only tolerate on another, or some cats in the hierarchy may form very close bonds. Although there is a general hierarchy in your cat household, it's not a pecking order forever set in stone. I think of the feline hierarchy as the rungs of a ladder. Mounting behaviors in altered cats, whether between males or females, is often a dominance display. How a cat interacts with you doesn't influence his rank in the hierarchy. What determines a cat's place in the hierarchy? If you are breeding your cat or have found yourself with a pregnant female, socializing young kittens is very important.


This makes sense to me. However, I have never seen a cat mount another cat and never thought they did that behavior. It, too, is a dominance behavior in cats like it is in dogs. Interesting!!!!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never seen a cat mount another cat and I have lived with cats all my life. Always a multi-cat household. I really thing that p2009 is way off track here as there is no heiarchy. It's simply that Kissy hates them all but Jelly (as I've been bringing Teddy the stray in lately too) and Flame just isn't neutered so he says eff you all. I think it's just that cats are independant and if you get in the other's way then they will make sure they don't do it again. Seems to be how Kissy's been doing it around here and it works for her.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I've never seen a cat mount another cat and I have lived with cats all my life. Always a multi-cat household. I really thing that p2009 is way off track here as there is no heiarchy. It's simply that Kissy hates them all but Jelly (as I've been bringing Teddy the stray in lately too) and Flame just isn't neutered so he says eff you all. I think it's just that cats are independant and if you get in the other's way then they will make sure they don't do it again. Seems to be how Kissy's been doing it around here and it works for her.


You know... I was trying to check this out... NEVER saw it either and NEVER heard of that behavior either and I've been reading lots of animal behavior books lately. HMMMMMM! Makes me wonder about P2009 and where he's getting this info from...:frown:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think P2009 is Lab2009. Seems LR disappeared and P2009 came along right after with just the same kind of information.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I think P2009 is Lab2009. Seems LR disappeared and P2009 came along right after with just the same kind of information.


Yeah... think you're right!


----------

